# Wild Boar



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Two rather large wild boar have made an appearance on the path in the campo near our village where we often walk Our Little Azor. A friend saw them whilst walking her dogs and they ran towards her but were deterred when she directed her tazer device at them.

Any advice on how to deal with them if we come across them would be much appreciated...I do not have a tazer, merely a loud voice and a big stick.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We met one late last year whilst out walking Kala. I held her just in case, but the pig came towards us, tail wagging merrily, and my husband (whose sanity is sometimes questioned) starting feeding it crackers!

I don't know what to do, but would think that a tazer was a bit heavy handed as they are meant to fell big, chunky men, aren't they?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How to handle wild boars? Either run and hide or have them for dinner. Need more then a big stick an angry boar is pretty dangerous. Many a hunter has found that out.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BBC NEWS | UK | Dealing with England's wild boars


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know what to do, but would think that a tazer was a bit heavy handed as they are meant to fell big, chunky men, aren't they?


Yes, so do I. She is a nervous type, though. My problem is the opposite...I'm rather foolhardy. 

When I was teaching a class of students with severe learning difficulties and mental health problems I once had a problem with a student who ran out of the classroom and began doing a striptease outside in the pouring rain.
He ignored all my pleas, commands and entreaties to come back inside.
I asked a rather grand but much-experienced colleague what I should do.
'Speak in the voice of one accustomed to being obeyed' she said imperiously.
So I did, in a tone as of Hermione Gingold mixed with Margaret Rutherford..
And it worked.
Worth trying on a wild boar? - in Spanish of course...
;


Thanks for the information, Nick.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Wild boars are very nervous near people and very dangerous if feeling threatened
On no account advance towards a wild boar the male as tusks that can tears the upper thigh of a grown man wide open and they are very protective of their sows and young even a sow will attack if threatened as many people have found out to their cost
If you come across a boar in your path move backwards out of range of the boar but keep your eyes on it while doing so on no account try to pat feed or make buddies with it 
They can and will cause nasty lacerations to you 
I have them running about at night on the land and once behind my fenced off area shouted at a male boar 
It immediatly turned to face me while its sows retreated gave a grunt and slowly followed its mates this was at night and to be honest i wasnt going to argue the point with it 
Hope this helps


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure that this person had a taser? They are very expensive and illegal.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Boar can be very dangerous Mary, I've hunted them in Portugal. Any chance of a local hunter shooting them for you? The meat is wonderful and the sausages are amongst the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I have only ever seen 3 of these beasties. Two in Spain and one in HK. From what I understand, they are mostly noctural and prefer to avoid contact with humans,but if you get between a one and it's family, then it will attack.

A tazer would not deter an attacking boar, unless it got close enough to get shocked by it, at which point,you are not going to stop the attack.
The best thing you can do is try to keep Azor quiet and back away the way you came upon the beast


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimenato said:


> Are you absolutely sure that this person had a taser? They are very expensive and illegal.


She bought it online from the Czech Republic, where you can buy mace sprays, tazers, horrible looking knives, knuckledusters in most department stores and guns are easily obtainable.

It makes a crackling noise and emits some kind of paralysing ray. I don't think it's that big. Maybe not a tazer then. Tbh after our break-in I've been considering something similar.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks all of you for your advice.
Last night I rang our local police who were very reassuring...I thought they might send out a team of crack shots but no, I was told 'No te preocupas, no son peligrosos'..

Hmm. We shall take OLA elsewhere for his long walk today.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks all of you for your advice.
> Last night I rang our local police who were very reassuring...I thought they might send out a team of crack shots but no, I was told 'No te preocupas, no son peligrosos'..
> 
> Hmm. We shall take OLA elsewhere for his long walk today.


Hi Mary,
the boar we met was a female and was obviously somewhat used to humans so the reaction was perhaps atypical. In general I think you should go along with Bob bob's and others advice that they are indeed agressive animals, or at least can be.
There seems to be a bit of a "plague" of boar in my area as there have been many sightings this year. It's true that they come out more at dusk, but they have often been seen during the day.
It's also true that they may shy away from human contact, but if you have a dog on a lead or not, that may make the situation different.
If I'm a little apprehensive I pick up a couple of stones and a stick and hit the hard casing of the dog lead (Kala is off the lead, but she runs like the wind so I'm not worried she'll get caught) to make a noise so that they know someone is coming and aren't surprised. The plan is that if they attack I can throw the stmones (with expert aim of course) right between the eyes, stun the boar and leg it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> but would think that a tazer was a bit heavy handed as they are meant to fell big, chunky men, aren't they?


When it comes to a tazer, there's not much difference between a big chunky boar and a big chunky bore, except for a pair of legs and tusks. 

Mary's strong MT impressions should cause it to think twice about attacking. Carrying some sort of blanket might be better than a stick since you can throw it over its head and once blinded it will stop its charge, at least enough for you to get away. That was the technique they used to catch one in the next door neighbour's garden just after we arrived.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Over the years, I 've heard many reports of shady characters and threatening types in the vicinity of Marbella. Now it seems they've taken it to another level - wild boars and tasers

Mary, are you sure you're not just suffering the affects of a New Year gin run to Gib!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> Over the years, I 've heard many reports of shady characters and threatening types in the vicinity of Marbella. Now it seems they've taken it to another level - wild boars and tasers
> 
> Mary, are you sure you're not just suffering the affects of a New Year gin run to Gib!!!!!


No...defo not!! Something strange has happened...I've gone off spirits, haven't had a G and T for months and have cut down on wine consumption. The gin aversion isn't a weather thing as it's been hot here up until yesterday - today it's wild, wet and windy.
I'm wondering if it's something that happens naturally as you get older...Your body telling you what is and isn't good for it. I've gone off some foods as well.
The main reason we go to Gib is Sandra's veggie Quorn stuff. Of course I pick up a couple of bottles of gin or whisky as well but we must have at least three unopened bottles of whisky and two of gin in the drinks cupboard. I've also gone totally off pastis which I used to drink daily as an aperitif.

But enough of my drinking habits.....I'm not sure what kind of device my friend got from the CR but the website apparently said it would do all sorts of fiendish things to any would-be assailant. Thankfully we've got Our Little Azor who not only keeps us safe but is a much-loved and appreciated companion. Much better than any tazer.

But if we didn't have him I'd probably have an arsenal of devilish weapons. When I was a candidate for the European elections in the days before mobile phones were commonplace I often had to travel over a hundred miles across desolate countryside to meetings and return late at night. Once my car broke down on a lonely country road early on a snowy windy morning. After that I was offered by a dubious acquaintance a 9mm pistol, modified to fire wax pellets, but OH said a firm 'No'.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> She bought it online from the Czech Republic, where you can buy mace sprays, tazers, horrible looking knives, knuckledusters in most department stores and guns are easily obtainable.
> 
> It makes a crackling noise and emits some kind of paralysing ray. I don't think it's that big. Maybe not a tazer then. Tbh after our break-in I've been considering something similar.


A taser shoots probes which trail fine wires which deliver a paralysing shock from the handset to the victim. I am skeptical of paralysing ray guns. Any chance you can find out exactly what it was?

Tasers are illegal in Spain and the Spanish authorities come down very hard on illegal weaponry. I will be buying pepper spray which is legal and will stop a charging bear.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I will be buying pepper spray which is legal and will stop a charging bear.


If you can get close enough to squirt it in its eyes before it can reach you!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> If you can get close enough to squirt it in its eyes before it can reach you!


Luckily we don't get too many charging bears around Jimena.  I'm more interested in stopping nasty dogs which have a go at mine. These sprays are quite powerful and can have a range of up to 30 ft.:laser:


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

jimenato said:


> Luckily we don't get too many charging bears around Jimena.  I'm more interested in stopping nasty dogs which have a go at mine. These sprays are quite powerful and can have a range of up to 30 ft.:laser:


You could always get close enough to them and read them some of the repetitive threads that appear on "Expat" and "boar them to death" or at least encourage them to depart to "Porktugal

Oink, Oink. Fletch.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> No...defo not!! Something strange has happened...I've gone off spirits, haven't had a G and T for months and have cut down on wine consumption. The gin aversion isn't a weather thing as it's been hot here up until yesterday - today it's wild, wet and windy.
> I'm wondering if it's something that happens naturally as you get older...Your body telling you what is and isn't good for it. I've gone off some foods as well.
> The main reason we go to Gib is Sandra's veggie Quorn stuff. Of course I pick up a couple of bottles of gin or whisky as well but we must have at least three unopened bottles of whisky and two of gin in the drinks cupboard. I've also gone totally off pastis which I used to drink daily as an aperitif.
> .


How very strange...and extremely worrying. I think you need an urgent appointment with the Doctor!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love to video a expat with all this weaponry take on a charging male boar my moneys on the boar these things are ok left alone but piss them off tazers even a12 bore shotgun wont stop them the hunters use in their shotguns a bullet the size of your thumb to knock them down these animals are scared of people but trust me the damage they can cause to a human eggars belief and i would treat them with respect as you come across one give them a lot of distance they can be nasty and your illegal weaponry wont help you leave them alone and they will leave you alone try and be rambo and im affraid its a trip to the hospital for you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonyinspain said:


> I would love to video a expat with all this weaponry take on a charging male boar my moneys on the boar these things are ok left alone but piss them off tazers even a12 bore shotgun wont stop them the hunters use in their shotguns a bullet the size of your thumb to knock them down these animals are scared of people but trust me the damage they can cause to a human eggars belief and i would treat them with respect as you come across one give them a lot of distance they can be nasty and your illegal weaponry wont help you leave them alone and they will leave you alone try and be rambo and im affraid its a trip to the hospital for you


Most people would not try to attack a jabali, and most people understand that, as with most wild creatures, they will more than likely avoid contact with you and will run away when they hear/ see you.
My worry is if my dog gets scared and barks at them which is quite a natural dog reaction, or if she or I surprise them somehow. As my daily walk is in a jabali playground I'd be stupid not to take some precautions and I that's why I pick up some stones if I think there may be some around. Of course, if I ever did see one ready to attack I don't supose I'd be able to do anything about it.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Pesky they are more scared of you i live on the campo with these animals and have come face to face with them and never have they tried to attack me or my dog they try to have no contact with people at all and always shy away even if they spot me before i spot them 
Just DONT attack them or corner them retreat is always the best thing to do 
They will never attack unless threatened or cornered just give them space


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

tonyinspain said:


> I would love to video a expat with all this weaponry take on a charging male boar my moneys on the boar these things are ok left alone but piss them off tazers even a12 bore shotgun wont stop them the hunters use in their shotguns a bullet the size of your thumb to knock them down these animals are scared of people but trust me the damage they can cause to a human eggars belief and i would treat them with respect as you come across one give them a lot of distance they can be nasty and your illegal weaponry wont help you leave them alone and they will leave you alone try and be rambo and im affraid its a trip to the hospital for you


You'd need a lucky shot with a shotgun at close range to stop a peed off Boar before it hit you. You really need a rifle to take on Boar as we did in Portugal and I do in the UK for Deer.

If your having rabbit problems a good air rifle will suit you needs. I don't much like gun talk on open forums but will help via PMs.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob bob i prefer to live and let live 
The only time i would kill any animal is to feed my family if we were starving as we are not our boars are safe here


----------

